# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννάει συνεχώς άσπορα αυγά!

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλη τη παρέα!! Να πω την αλήθεια δεν είμαι σίγουρη που να γράψω το ποστ...μπορεί να ταιριάζει και στις ασθένειες. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείτε και να βοηθήσετε γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα. 

 Λοιπόν, το θηλυκό μου ζεμπράκι από τότε που τελείωσε αυτή η απρογραμμάτιστη και αποτυχής αναπαραγωγή στο τέλος του Σεπτέμβρη (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B1%CE%BE%CE%AF ), δεν έχει σταματήσει να γεννάει αυγά. 

Τα πουλιά τα έχω με χώρισμα και εννοείται χωρίς φωλιά, από τη στιγμή που πέθανε ο τελευταίος νεοσσός (21 Σεπτεμβρίου). Από τότε ακούω κάποιες φορές τον ήχο που κάνει το αρσενικό όταν προσπαθεί να ζευγαρώσει με το θηλυκό. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι πολύ συχνά βρίσκω άσπορα αυγά στον πάτο σε άσχετες ημέρες. Πλέον που νυχτώνει νωρίς, κοιμούνται και νωρίς ενώ προσπαθώ να μην τους έχω υπερβολικά πλούσια διατροφή για να μην τα πυρώνω επιπλέον. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω.

Επίσης, έχω διαβάσει ότι υπάρχει και ως πάθηση "chronic egg laying", που εμφανίζεται αρκετά συχνά και στα zebra finches (ανάμεσα και σε άλλα πουλιά). Δεν ξέρω αν "πάσχει" από αυτό ή αν είναι τυχαίο, αλλά ανησυχώ γιατί όσο γεννάει τόσο περισσότερο θα εξαντληθεί στο τέλος.

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα ποτε ξυπνανε τα πουλια και τι ωρα κοιμουνται; δηλαδη ποσες ωρες εχουν φωτισμο καθε μερα ;

----------


## vasilis.a

ισως να εβαζες καπου μακρια το αρσενικο να μην το ακουει καν.ισως ετσι ,ομως να στρεσαριστει καποιο πουλακι και να χασει τη διαθεση του θελει παρατηρηση και προσοχη.οπωσδηποτε σουπιοκοκκαλο σε επαρκεια μεχρι να δουμε τι φταιει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα πουλιά αυτή τη στιγμή ξυπνάνε γύρω στις 8 που ανοίγουμε τα παράθυρα και κουρνιάζουν με το που πέφτει ο ήλιος, δηλαδή γύρω στις 17:00 -18:00. Πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν φωτισμό για πολλές ώρες, προσπαθώ να τηρώ όσο μπορώ την ώρα που θα είχαν στη φύση. Δεν αφήνω δηλαδή φώτα ανοιχτά για έξτρα φωτισμό. 

Βασίλη, εννοείται σουπιοκόκκαλο μόνιμα στο κλουβί το οποίο ευτυχώς το τσακίζει. Φοβάμαι να τα χωρίσω εντελώς γιατί είναι πολύ δεμένα. Ακόμα και το χώρισμα που τους έβαλα πήραν καιρό να το συνηθίσουν για να καταλάβεις το πρώτο βράδυ το θηλυκό δεν κοιμόταν γιατί προσπαθούσε να πάει στη πατήθρα του αρσενικού, οπότε αναγκάστηκα να βάλω τις πατήθρες δίπλα δίπλα για να ακουμπάει τουλάχιστον το ένα το άλλο όταν κοιμούνται.  ::

----------


## jk21

αν δεν υπαρχει εξτρα φωτισμος ,δεν μπορω να δικαιολογησω το πυρωμα σε φυσιολογικη αιτια ,περαν της παρουσιας εστω και διπλα του αρσενικου.Δεν ειναι καναρινια και δεν ξερω αν τυχον απομακρυνση του ,μπορει να εχει αλλη χειροτερη επιδραση 

αυτο που σιγουρα μπορεις να κανεις ,ειναι λιγο κυριως το πρωι ,με το να μην ανοιγεις τα παραθυρα και με υφασμα σκουρο τα απογευματα ,να μειωσεις σταδιακα το φωτισμο καμμια ωρα ακομα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς τα παραδεισάκια είναι μηχανές παραγωγής και αναπαραγωγής και είναι πολύ εύκολο να πυρώσουν,άλλωστε αν θυμάσαι καλά Κωνσταντίνα δεν είναι λίγος ο καιρός που η δική μου γεννοβολούσε σαν τρελή!!!!Εκοψα για μερικό καιρό το αυγό και την αυγοτροφή  και τα πολλά λαχανικά κτλ. και της έδινα μόνο το σουπιοκόκαλο της...έβαλα χώρισμα με το αρσενικό και τις έβγαλα κάθε δοχείο στο οποίο θα μπορούσε να μπεί και να γεννήσει...οπότε τα αυγά δεν μπορούσε να τα κλωσσήσει μιας και πέφτανε επιτόπου στην σχάρα με τα περιττώματα!!!!Δεν θα την έχεις με τον αρσενικό μαζί χωρίς χωρισμα και θα τα ξαναενλωσεις αν και μόνο αν δεν θέλεις να σου γεννήσουν...Οταν θα σταματήσει να γεννάει αυγά θα της δίνει σιγά σιγά ξανά λαχανικά και φρούτα και αυγοτροφή αν μεγάλα διαστήματα!!!!!Ετσι έκανα και ησύχασα.!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, είπα και στη μαμά μου που εκείνη ξυπνάει το πρωί και τους ανοίγει, να ανοίγει λίγο πιο αργά και θα τα σκεπάζω πιο νωρίς το βράδυ (απόγευμα δηλαδή). Έτσι και αλλιώς τα σκεπάζω με ένα σκούρο μπλε σεντόνι για να μην ενοχλούνται. 

Ναι Μάριε θυμάμαι και τη δική σου που την είχε πιάσει αλλά εμένα έχει τον ασταμάτητο. Πάνω που περνάει καμιά βδομάδα και λέω άντε της πέρασε, τσουπ αυγό στη σχάρα. Ούτε εμένα έχει κάποιο δοχείο που να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει ως φωλιά, η ταίστρα της είναι κλειστή, όλα στον πάτο τα κάνει. 

Αν δεν πιάσουν και αυτά, η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι όταν φτιάξω τη μεγάλη κλούβα, που θα αλλάξει περιβάλλον και θερμοκρασία και θα έχει και περισσότερο χώρο να πετάει μπας και ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό της από το ζευγάρωμα!  :Fighting0029:

----------


## xrisam

Μπορει ακόμα και ο καιρός να τα επηραζει μια ηλίο μια βροχή, τωρα ζέστη πάλι....τι νά κάνουν και τα πουλάκια τρελαίνεται το ορμονικό τους μάλλον...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αυτό συζητούσα πριν (πάλι με τη μαμά μου  :: ), αφού κάνει ακόμα ζέστες, πως να ξεπυρώσουν και αυτά τα καημένα....

----------


## blackmailer

εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι το γεγονός ότι ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει μάνα και έχει τρελαθεί...και η δικιά μου πέρυσι το χειμώνα είχε αυγά (όχι τόσα πολλά) και φέτος μετά που είχαμε επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή τέλος τα άκυρα αυγά!!! σαν να ηρέμισε...δεν θέλω να πω ότι θα γεννάει συνεχώς μέχρι την πρώτη επιτυχημένη γέννα αλλά και πάλι το βλέπω ψιλό φυσιολογικό οι ορμόνες να έχουν χτυπήσει τέρμα (ειδικά με τις ζέστες που ξαναπιάνουν!!).

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ το σκέφτομαι ότι επειδή είχε και τους νεκρούς νεοσσούς να "επηρεάστηκε" και να θέλει ντε και καλά να γίνει μάνα..! Εδώ που τα λέμε τα καημένα, έφτασαν μέχρι την πηγή και δεν ήπιαν νερό που λέμε....γιαυτό θέλω να ξεκουραστούν και να έχουμε επιτυχίες την άνοιξη. Και θα είναι και έξω τότε και δεν θα τα ενοχλεί κανένας! 

Ελπίζω να σταματήσει κάποια στιγμή τα άσπορα....

----------


## blackmailer

όσο τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο μην φοβάσαι...θα ηρεμίσει κάποια στιγμή. και απο φλεβάρη χορταρικά, μπρόκολα , αυγοτροφές κτλ και θα γίνει τουρμπο η μικρή!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τρώει, τρώει ευτυχώς της κόβει και το τσακίζει!!  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## CreCkotiels

θαυματουργό το σουπιοκόκαλο ο Μίλτος εμένα το έχει πάρει όλο για την πάρτη του..αν αυτή πλησιάσει την έχει στείλει επιτόπου στην θέση της!!!(πήραμε το πάνω χέρι επιτέλους)Σόρρυ για το  :Sign0006:  , τώρα Κωνσταντίνα για την νεαρή σου μην την έχεις ξανά με το ζευγάρι της μέχρι να τελειώσεις την κλούβα!!Σωτήριο μέσο η κλουβα μιας και εγώ με το που την έβαλα σταμάτησε να γεννοβολάει,αλλά δεν το θεωρώ πως συνέβαε τ'οσο πολύ όσο φαντάζει!!!! :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάνω που είχε λίγο καιρό να κάνει αυγό και λέω θα σταμάτησε, επέστρεψα σήμερα από κάτι δουλειές και βρήκα δύο στο ίδιο σημείο της σχάρας περίπου (από πάνω έχει πατήθρα οπότε εκεί που κάθεται τα γεννάει). Εχθές μέχρι το απόγευμα που τα έβαλα για ύπνο δεν είχε κάνει άλλο. Εμένα μου φαίνεται πως τα έκανε και τα δύο σήμερα, αλλά νομίζω είχα διαβάσει ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πάνω από ένα κάθε 24 ώρες. 

Το ένα από τα δύο αυγά που βρήκα σήμερα είχε σε ένα σημείο μια απόχρωση του μπλε. Δεν είναι εύκολο να το δείτε στη φωτογραφία βέβαια

----------


## blackmailer

κατ' αρχήν αποκλείεται να τα γεννάει ενώ κάθεται στην πατήθρα!! απλά είχε κατέβει στον πάτο και το έκανε και έτυχε να είναι ακριβώς απο κάτω. επίσης το να κάνει 2 μαζεμένα το βλέπω πάλι πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο. αποκλείεται να έκανε ένα χθές και να μην το πήρες χαμπάρι;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και όμως Νεκτάριε, την έχω δει να γεννάει ενώ κάθεται στην πατήθρα τουλάχιστον 2 με 3 φορές  ::  

Ναι μπορεί να το έκανε εχθές και επειδή έλειπα από το σπίτι και όταν γύρισα είχαν πάει για ύπνο και δεν τα τσέκαρα, να το είχε κάνει ήδη. Απλά συνήθως, όταν έχει ώρα που τα έχει κάνει είναι κάπως κολλημένα ή στην εφημερίδα κάτω ή στη σχάρα και δυσκολεύομαι να τα βγάλω. Από αυτά, το ένα στη φωτογραφία ήταν σίγουρα σημερινό γιατί ήταν ακόμα υγρό κάτω, και το άλλο βγήκε επίσης εύκολα. Αλλά λογικά ήταν ένα χθες, ένα σήμερα....

----------

